# CyberSource



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Apologies if this isn't the right place for this.

Has anyone else gotten a "You are not authorized to view this page. The transaction has not been processed." from a company called CyberSource when attempting to purchase something from BL?

I get as far as entering my card details and hitting process payment then the above message.

I've tried different PC's and different web browsers on my Mastercard and my Visa but no joy. It can't be the cards as they work fine on Amazon, ebay and any other site I try. I had no problems as recently as August but since trying to buy the Talon of Horus ebook I've been blocked.

I reported this to the BL support email and they have tried a few things on their end and suggested different cards, applications and pc's but nothing works and they take 2-3 business days to respond every time. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That's very strange indeed.

Although I haven't used their website for quite some time so I can't really comment on any solutions. :scratchhead:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I didn't have anything the matter when Khaine was released for preorder.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Vaz said:


> I didn't have anything the matter when Khaine was released for preorder.


Thanks. Is your card a visa or mastercard? I'm using a mastercard.

Took drastic measures for this and had my sister who lives in Australia log into my BL account and try to complete the transaction using her card (also a mastercard) but a different bank. Same fucking thing. Cybersource......

The only other common factor is my account so I'm going to try opening a new one with BL.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It was a Visa mate.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

NiceGuyEddy said:


> The only other common factor is my account so I'm going to try opening a new one with BL.


At looks like a error from BL side, and not Cybersource or your account. You usually use different encryptions when using Visa and Mastercard, so maybe you hit a bad time to pay for it with that specific type of card.

Cybersource is what BL use for their security encryptions when dealing with online payments, and the error is described here:

https://support.cybersource.com/cybskb/index?page=content&id=CS289

Key note is this:
_'Merchants who incorrectly specify the required fields will receive the generic '403' error message and transactions will not be found because CyberSource could not validate the merchant's credentials.'_

I'm not aware if it's regional or not, as my brother bought something yesterday with a Mastercard and it worked fine. Either way, I just wrote this to let you know that your card and account is fine


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks all. I eventually found a way to get around it. I created a new account under an address in Australia. I then opted to pay in auzzie dollar my card worked fine. So basically Cybersource is either treating payment currencies (namely Euro) or Irish BL accounts more strictly than alternatives. 

Next one I try will be to pay in euro from "my" Australian flat as I probably took quite a kick on the Mastercard Aud/Eur exchange rate.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

And still no response from BL to my last email on the 24th.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I set up an account with a mate's address in Luton rather than pay their frankly mind bogglingly fucked up exchange rates. I do pay with an Irish Visa card though, and never had a problem.


----------

